# scam? :)



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I love getting these!
Greetings!!! 
I am Mr Peterson Adams.I have been waiting for you to contact me for your Confirmable Bank Draft of

($800.000.00) United States Dollars, but I did not hear from you. Then I went and deposit the Draft with FedEx

Delivery,West Africa,I travelled out of the country for a 3Months Course and I will not come back till end of March.

What you have to do now is to contact the FedEx Delivery as soon as possible to know when they will deliver your

package to you because of the expiring date.For your information, I have paid for the delivering Charge, Insurance

premium and Clearance Certificate Fee of the Cheque showing that it is not a Drug Money or meant to sponsor

Terrorist attack in your Country. The only money you will send to the FedEx Delivery to deliver your Draft direct to

your postal Address in your country is ($195) Dollars only being Security Keeping Fee of the Delivery Company so

far. Again,don't be deceived by anybody to pay any other money except ($195) Dollars .I would have paid that

but they said no because they don't know when you will contact them and in case of demurrage.You have to

contact the FedEx Delivery now for the delivery of your Draft with this information below;Name: Address: Age:

Marital Status: Nationality: Phone Number:

Contact Person: Mr.Mark Harrison.
Email:[email protected]
Telephone:+2347036371149
Do not forget to contact me when you have receive your package. Have a great day!!! 
Regards. Mrs. Williams

= .AOLWebSuite .AOLPicturesFullSizeLink { height: 1px; width: 1px; overflow: hidden; } .AOLWebSuite a {color:blue; text-decoration: underline; cursor: pointer} .AOLWebSuite a.hsSig {cursor: default}


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I got one of them from the "widow" the other day. Amazing that people still fall for this.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If you have nothing better to do Play with them. Get them to think you are going to comply. When you have had enough playing, Email them back and say you were playing along and have sent all e-mail conversations to the Feds. 

It's fun.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

They are throwing money at you people and your not jumping at it?! I would be all over that!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I got one of those damn things too...
"_Greetings to you. With due respect, I am Mr. Lukas Ociuo (esq), the legal director here at the Ministry of Works Abidjan Ivory Coast. I have contacted you to seek your assistance for the transfer of an unclaimed contract funds which accrued from a deliberate over invoicing of some contracts awarded to a now deceased foreign contractor by the ministry of works during the defunct military regime of the late Gen. Robert Guei. I contacted you because....." _

and it goes on to more BS, although I must say that I am honored for having my assistance seeked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats JAP!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Congrats JAP! [/quote
> As soon as I recieve my 800 large , I'll buy the drinks...next M&G will be at South Beach


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the one where he says he has a large sum of money in an american bank that he needs you to get the money out or he is going to be killed if you dont help him.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The money they steal from desperate Americans using the Wal-Mart check game, the wire fraud, and pyramid scams is used to finance violent militias in Kenya and surrounding areas.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> the wire fraud, and pyramid scams is used to finance violent militias in Kenya and surrounding areas.


Along with the million dollars your leader sent his cousin...Adding link for those who still care.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2008/oct/12/obamas-kenya-ghosts/


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Along with the million dollars your leader sent his cousin...Adding link for those who still care.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2008/oct/12/obamas-kenya-ghosts/


You bite your tongue 7!!! He is not my leader!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Start one up for Sherriif saying we want to pay them for the extreme lack of details they are receiving.....

We'd all be in barbedos


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

From: "Mrs.Marina Litvinenko" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 04, 2009 3:05 PM
Subject: I need your Assistance

I need your Assistance, I know this mail will bring lots of surprises and inquisitiveness to you since there was no previous association before now between us, Please do not be offended & I will understand completely if you cannot be of assistance to me. I am the wife of Late Mr. Alexander Litvinenko (Mrs.Marina Litvinenko), former Russian spy. My Husband tea was poisoned with polonium-210 by the Russia Government and died November 2006 at the University College Hospital in Central London because of the memorandum he wrote concerning numerous connections between top brass of Russian law enforcement agencies and Russian mafia groups, such as Solntsevo gang which they are after my life( Reason I will disclose Further).

Visit link: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17332541/

&;http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6180432.stm

Please I want you to assist in transferring my late husband deposited funds from a financial Diplomatic Vault with one of the biggest banks in the world. Al
l I need from you is to take in charge of the funds transfer to your country for charity purpose and use your discresion on investment without any publicity involvement. Do take this assistance as a contribution to fate because this is not an easy task for my situation and that is the main reason why I contacted you, more details on establishing relationship with me through my email:

[email protected].

Thanks, Mrs.Marina Litvinenko

email: [email protected]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds legit Harry


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I will contact them right away


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some how someway, I keep getting these calls from people, who ask me if I am interested in a car loan. I think I made the mistake of using an online service like lending tree or something. Anyway I don't need a car loan or anything, that ended months ago. I have a new used car now (paid in cash), it runs. These jerks keep calling me everyday on my cell, asking me if I want a car loan. Michigan numbers, numbers from the US Virgin Island. WTF

Even worse, I applied to a couple of places for a 2nd job. I am expecting call backs from 1 of them that looks good. Everytime that phone rings, I get a little excited. To the point where I am letting all wierd number calls go to voice mail. No one is immune. 

And yes I am on the do not call list, have been since it came out.


----------

